# Name change?



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Can we rename this forum "Spot Haven", "SpottieWorld" or something along those lines?:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That is kind of what I was thinking as well.....Field forum is going to have most thinking that this is just about field...and it isn't and won't be.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh man, theres one in every crowd JD put you up to this didn't he


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

howabout "The Paper Place". that was pretty stupid wasn't it?


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

target1 said:


> howabout "The Paper Place". that was pretty stupid wasn't it?


 No more than previous suggestions :icon_1_lol:
Field archery says it all! I knew what it meant, and I'd love to try it. When things settle down here a bit, I see easing into it as a lifelong sport.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Please don't screw with it this soon. I've wanted and been hoping for a field forum for so long, don't kill of the name on the very first day.

Dave


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd keep it as Field Archery forum for now, also. Hey, there were just 18 viewing went I came in here!! The name works.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*How about..................*

"SPOTTED FEVER"......It's a deadly disease!!!!!!​
.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

isn't that what you get from a tick? say where is OBT lately, seems so quiet.


----------



## SOBLE (Aug 9, 2007)

OBT said he would not be posting in this forum....


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

SOBLE said:


> OBT said he would not be posting in this forum....


He didn't rule out his alters though....:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

target1 said:


> isn't that what you get from a tick? say where is OBT lately, seems so quiet.


He is in NY hunting with Minx Outfitters.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> He is in NY hunting with Minx Outfitters.


Minx and OBT hunting!

Now thats a site my imagination..... cant even handle. :tongue:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

XP35 said:


> Can we rename this forum "Spot Haven", "SpottieWorld" or something along those lines?:tongue:


Ya, what he said.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is kind of what I was thinking as well.....Field forum is going to have most thinking that this is just about field...and it isn't and won't be.


Uh yaaaaaaa........


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

How about "Spottie Nation"


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *How about..................*
> 
> "SPOTTED FEVER"......It's a deadly disease!!!!!!​
> .


Only if LuckyPharm agrees to sponsor the forum and a shoot!


----------

